# …Can’t climb into my Forester



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

My beautiful Bella got a spinal abscess which almost paralyzed her but she recovered. However she’s almost 12 & her hind legs are weaker from the illness. She always rode in the back seat. I’m not sure if she can use two dog step aid. 
So far will go only on first step. If I use a ramp how will she adjust to riding in the cargo hold? How do I get her into my Forester and I have emergency equipment etc in cargo hold. I desperately need to get her in SUV because we take trips. I don’t know if her hind legs will ever regain full strength. Any help/ideas deeply appreciated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't you custom build a ramp for the back seat? Or a belly support to hoist her to assist her.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a hold ‘em up harness which has two handles and a belly sling. A custom ramp I would have to go to a shop who customized cow catcher guards for me once to protect from dents front & back. Or look for a custom ramp company. People do have their dogs ride in the cargo hold, we never did, but if she would go up a ramp is another question. Your idea of a custom ramp is very interesting. Most ramps do not fit with any stability in the back door of a Forester because the doors do not open wide enough. I really appreciate your replying and suggestions! The neurologist treating her said first her hind legs may strengthen, but also just see if the dog can get her paws and front end in the back seat & then using a sling or harness boost her in. Bella senses the weakness, she’s sharp as a whip & also my service dog, and I think that she is afraid of climbing & falling. Thank you again so much your replying!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Get a new vehicle? Or just lift her up. My old girl was a pretty big one and I lifted her in and out for the last year or so of her life.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I posted on your other thread but will repost here. Get her a ramp and store it in the cargo area. With some plywood and a couple of cheap railing balusters, cheap outdoor carpet you can build a platform to make the second row seat area flat and cover the foot wells giving more area to sit/lay without risk of falling into footwell. We built this for long trips for our sedan.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I had to help Star into the SUV the last year or so of her life. The seats go down flat, and I found it she went in the side door, she could put her front feet on the door jamb, then I'd grab her rear end, and boost her in. You could try that, but if it doesn't work, make a ramp, or buy one.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My neighbor bought a ramp. I am in my early 60's and am planning to get a pupppy this spring. I think I'll invest in a ramp too because this will come in handy in getting the dog in and out of our truck since she shouldn't be jumping in and out for the 1st year.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My old guy with bad hips uses a step to get into my Forester -- the step is literally a clean jumbo kitty-litter tray that I found at Tractor Supply. It works very well for him, and it fits nicely behind the driver's seat when not in use. When he had some surgery and was weak and groggy, I had him in a padded harness with a handle and lifted while he tried his best to help me by pretending to jump up. I pretended that he'd done it himself by praising him so that he'd keep trying, but it was all me. Unfortunately, it takes a lot of upper body and core strength to do that safely with a big dog regularly. It's very important to mind your the body mechanics when lifting a dog if you're a small person, as it's super-easy to throw out your back by torquing it the wrong way.

I recently had to lift his big old 75-pound self down from a semi-truck cab when we were towed on a road trip and had a car mechanical issue. The tow-truck sent by AAA was a big-rig. The driver was a dog-lover and didn't mind the dog riding in the cab with us, but I had to get him in and out. I'm a little woman, and I'm not young, and me holding that big old dog in my harms like a puppy was a bit ridiculous, but it had to be done. 

I'm actually looking forward eventually to switching to an Outback because it's a little bit lower to the ground -- we tried it out at the dealership recently, and it was definitely easier for him to get into than the Forester. We originally went with a Forester because it has more room for big ears, but it's time for an easier loading experience.


----------



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Even with a telescoping ramp 72” long it still is a climb for an almost 12 year old GSD recovering from a devastating neurological infection who can walk 45 minutes but can’t yet hold a squat to poop ( it’s a walking poop) or properly hold up her tail when she pees. From virtually paralyzed to recovering, the Drs don’t know if her nerves will fully regenerate in her hind legs. Or it may simply take her much longer to regain full strength or near full strength. Ideally since she has used steps before she got sick to get into the backseat she knows what steps are but I can see her insecurity about her stability. These are highly intelligent dogs if they feel unstable they are going to be afraid. I have a slightly Sloping step like a platform from either pet safe or pet gear which would raise her up almost even with the floor. The neurologist said if you can get the front part of her body in the car you can give her a boost with the harness and she can clamber in. At this point I feel Bella, who used steps before, for a couple months
, is simply unsure of her stability & yes her hind legs are not totally reliable & somehow I have to use a method that doesn’t cause anxiety. BTW she’s 
89 lbs I’m 119 using a cane because I have an injury I’m in physical therapy for, I’ll recover but it doesn’t make things eaSier.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

I used my older Ruffwear harness minus the detachable saddle bags, its got a built in handle for lifting similar to the newer discontinued
Web Master Pro Harness. Used it for my Sharpy's last ride to the vet in the 4 runner. Maybe something like that combined with a ramp might be manageable for you.
Having a harness with a handle will help with her stabilization and insecurity issues.
Web Master Pro™ Dog Harness | Safe & Secure Lift & Assist | Ruffwear


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The lack of confidence is why the harness with a handle works so well. You're there providing the lift from up above when you grab the handle, so they never fall or even have to try very hard, since you're holding the weight off the hind end. I've seen harness with two handles that may be even better for that, with a second handle toward the back. I kept on praising him for "trying" so that he'd keep putting his front feet up for me to make the lift a little easier and give him the sense of "helping." They do have to learn to trust you holding the harness handle, and if you don't have the strength or drop them, it's all over. If you don't have confidence in your ability to manage it, the dog won't either, and that's perhaps the hardest part when it's so physically demanding. :/


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My dog has had surgery so I don't want him jumping in or out of the vehicle. I bought a portable ramp and to make the incline more gradual I pulled the front end of my vehicle on an incline by the house. That makes the tail of the vehicle dip closer to the ground, making it way more manageable when using the ramp.


----------

